# having a bad week



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

i'm having such a bad week i've had D every morning and evening and sometimes during the day this past week i've taken immodium but that just hasnt worked the pains in my stomach are really bad aswell, i had to have a colonscopy on thursday to see if theres anything else wrong and since then the pains have just gotten worst my stomach feels really bruised my mum and family tell me to just take some painkillers i'll be fine but the painkillers do nothing, i've now got to wait 2months possibley longer for my test results and its gotten to the point i'm really fed up with it now, i miss my old life i had loads to look forward to, i was really out going, always going out with my friends and having fun, but since my ibs got bad all that has changed. i spend my time at home cos i dont feel safe going out even when i have taken immodium, my mates are great they dont pressure me into going out but my mum and family does there always on at me and then coming out with remarks like i'm gonna have nobody when i get older, i'm being a loner, they just dont understand how i feel and how it is cos there all fine i'm actually jealous of there life cos i cant see me having a life without having to worry where the loo is or if i have been or not, i just feel so alone at the moment, i know theres many people who have it but when im like this i really feel on my own and that i'm the only one sorry if ive gone on abit i just wanted to let it all out to people that understand how i feel


----------



## 23599 (Apr 2, 2005)

awwww poor you. I know exactly how you feel. Ive done a colonscopy done too and plus I've been having a prety bad week as well. I feel your pain. Well first of all, for me pain killers didn't help and gave me an upset stomach=(. Oh and as for your family members pressuring you, you should talk to them and tell them how you feel. Trust me, your not the only one who is going through this now. Be strong=) and if you need someone to talk to you can add my email if you want: lightning_girl_18###hotmail.com. Good luck! Bye


----------

